# Ammo prices creeping up ?



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

About 10 days ago, I bought a quantity of Winchester 125gr. NATO 9MM for $9.00/50 at Academy. I went there again 3 days ago and they were marked $12.00/50. Other varieties were marked up, as well.

I went to two Academy stores looking for Small Pistol Primers...all sold out. They still had large p.p.'s and rifle p.'s.

Online ammo prices seem to have increased accordingly.

This is right after the Philly shoot-out and media buzz on gun control.

Are the salad days coming to an end? Are artificial shortages coming back?
Am I just jumping to conclusions?


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Brazos Dan said:


> Are the salad days coming to an end? *Are artificial shortages coming back?*
> Am I just jumping to conclusions?


Only if Trump does not get re-elected.
If the commies can lie and cheat their way into the oval office, it'll be on....

Sam


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All it will take is a cow fart, in the political arena, and it will all go nuts again. You would think we had a Constitution or something, but the hoarders will dry things up all over again, if the political winds head to the left.


----------

